# Possible IUI advice plzzzz



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm new here & after weeks of lurking, finally decided to join 
I'm a very shy person by nature nd not much of a poster, however I have read some of your posts nd u all give each other so much support it was really very touching. 

I wanted to ask your advice on something plz, I have my first consultant appointment next week, we are looking at ovulation induction with injectibles  or IUI. We are going private as I already have a child conceived naturally 14 yrs ago. Dh nd I have been trying for baby no2 for 7 years (on nd off) with no luck  
It's unexplained infertility in our case. I have tried clomid for 6 cycles but it didn't work. I'm 37 now nd I'm worried my biological clock is ticking away, fast. 

When i spoke to the nurse at my clinic via phone, she said they like to use suprecor (i think thats how you spell it)  She said it stops u from ovulating on your own, which means the clinic has more control. She then said when my follicles ( max 3) are big enough they give u pregnyl  to make u ovulate.

My question is, if u get one jab to stop u ovulating nd get another to make u ovulate, then how will that work?  
Or do u not use the suprecor (sp?) on trigger day?
Please can someone explain, this is so confusing! 
I will ask the doc all this but I would like to go in armed with as much info as i can lol.

Sorry for the long winded post 

Lambie xx


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

I did natural IUIs cycles but what you say, I think, is correct they can turn off and on ovulation with drugs and I think it's similar to IVF that you would stop taking the stop ovulation drug the day before you start the start ovulation drug.


----------



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanx for the reply mrsww,
This is all so confusing  .
In my mind I keep thinking how can u have suprecor (sp?) to stop ovulation but have the hcg injection to make u ovulate? Aren't  the two conflicting? 

Oh well, guess I'll have to wait to ask the consultant about that, without sounding stupid  
Good luck with your treatment nd hope u get a BFP!


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

I had medicated IUI but didn't take anything to stop ovulation, I took 75ui of gonal-f which is a follicle stimulating hormone, then a shot of pregnyl which contains HCG so tells the ovary to release the egg.


----------



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

I see u had a cancelled cylcle due to it being the weekend. I guess thats why i'm going to get the suprecor so that my clinic can control my ovulation?  
Oh dear me, this is all so confusing. I can't afford to have a cancelled cycle as we are paying for our treatment nd money is an issue for us. We only plan on a couple of tries before we throw the towel in.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Lambie*, everything's timed a little better with the medicated. Is your clinic closed at weekend? Most are open so I'd check. Best of luck. X


----------



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Our clinic is closed at weekends hun, i guess thats why they are thinking of using the suprecur. It's not definite yet, Ive got the first appointment next week. I spoke with the nurse nd she said that because they are closed during weekends and obviously our worries of ovulating during weekend which would lead to a cancelled cycle, thats what might be best suited for us. We don't want to pay for half a cycle. 
It was just wondering if u use suprecur on day of trigger or not. It just seems that the both old clash   Not sure if I'm making sense lol  

Anyways, thank you, all of u for your replies, glad i finally decided to join


----------



## Cornishfairy (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi,
I think they missed out on telling you another shrug u will take.
I took suprecur to stop my own cycle.  Started that on day 2.  On day 5 I went for a a can and that evening I started injections menopur which stimulates the follicles.  Like ya self I produced 3.  Once they get big enough they will work out what day to take the trigger shot.  
Hope that helps


----------

